# Finally got my 335d re-delivered!



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

Phew! After just over 9 long weeks after dropoff in Geneva, I picked up my 335d in CA. Love it! The dealer even left the european temporary plates on the car.  Finally a full fledged BMW driver!

My sig has some photos from the ED trip...


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

Really nice, love the color!


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations!

We'll have almost the same car once mine gets delivered. It completed the build cycle today and is now "waiting for export".


----------

